# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung + Mount



## Raziella13 (8. März 2012)

*Biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung *
(+ zusätzlich ein Mount für einen Char eurer Wahl und zwar den *Schnellen Blumenstrauß*)

Wenn ihr die Anforderungen für eine Rolle erfüllt (inaktiv vor 04.03.2012) schickt mir eine PM, werde täglich hier reinschauen.
________________

Es steht auch eine Lvl25 Gilde zu Verfügung, die man gerne joinen kann um von den Boni zu profitieren  
________________

Dethecus Horde


----------

